# Родовая травма или все нормально...



## Violetta (25 Июл 2010)

Моя дочка родила девочку, роды сложные из-за ослабления родовой деятельности роженицы. Сделали перинеотомию. 
Плод шел правильно, головкой, Апгар 7/7, вес 3550, рост 52
Обе выписаны на 4 день, здоровы.
Сейчас девочке 10 дней, недавно обнаружили, что один позвонок в области талии торчит чуть сильнее остальных, в каком-то положении не торчит..
Сильно обеспокоены!!!
Ребенок выглядит здоровым, кормление грудное, не срыгивает.
Не охотно спит на спинке, переворачивается на бок.. Засыпает лучше на подушке под боком у мамы. На кроватке спать не хочет. Но для позвоночника лучше более твердая поверхность, но она на ней не спит.

Понимаю, что чем раньше что-то предпринять, тем лучше. Массаж делаем. Не могу найти информацию о патологии по поводу позвонка в поясничной области. Везде пишут только о смещении шейных позвонков.
Подскажите пожалуйста, какой массаж, что делать..  и причину такого смещения позвонка? Может ли это быть нормой или это нарушение серьезное, которое надо исправлять срочно???

Дочка в Казахстане.


----------



## Анатолий (26 Июл 2010)

Вам необходимо показать ребенка специалистам, только очный осмотр .


----------



## Violetta (26 Июл 2010)

Спасибо за отклик..
Покажем. Но интересует еще, насколько опасны в этом возрасте рентген, узи и прочие диагностические процедуры. К какому врачу лучше обратиться? Неврологу, остеопату..


----------



## Мария К (27 Июл 2010)

Я не врач, но моему сыну делали рентген  ему еще месяца не было. Аппарат был специальный, детский. Никаких проблем от рентгена не имеем. Сейчас ему 5,5 лет. Выздоравливайте и не болейте.


----------

